# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  А как вы относитесь к ТВ?

## Buldozer

В плане качества показаемых передач.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

Центральные каналы - трэш. По специализированным (посвященным чему-то более-менее определенному) - еще можно что-то посмотреть иногда.

----------


## Никита

Только спорт и каналы познавательной направленности,а остальное только трата времени.

----------


## Travoed

Заметил (и не только я ) , что чем ниже у человека уровень интелекта , тем больше он любит смотреть ТВ . К сожалению это так .

----------


## Alexey R

Смотрю в основном познавательные каналы.

----------


## Nvidia

Всё,что надо полезного,можно найти в нете...А по ТВ больше рекламы,чем дела

----------


## tmvs

В плане качества? На федеральных каналах нет ничего интересного для меня. На кабельных и спутниковых - возможно.

----------


## Макcим

Не смотрю совсем, у меня нет ТВ  :Smiley:

----------

